# introduction...dadaaaa



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all, my names Jamie and I will hopefully be securing a job in the next few weeks in dubai....i m from newcastle (originally norwich) and I hope one day I can meet up with some of the regulars from the forum...I m kinda nervous and excited... Is that normal lol...j


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Peeing your pants is positively encouraged in some quarters... Anyway welcome, I'm from the Toon but don't let that bother you. We're a half useless group here, and as it's saturday they're all out getting pissed in barnasty....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

andy, i believe my wife and others are in underground actually!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im coming to dubai to escape the goerdies! only kidding... I love living in the toon the lads at my work are some of the best ppl ive ever met. will be a shame to leave...... they call me the adopted goerdy lol.

I live in heaton and i thought byker was like beriut= will i have a culture shock over there??


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

the underground? do you all hang about in dodgy places drinking like asbo yobs lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You've seen the pictures then jamie....

And stevie, I guess you're working (some of us have to)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

just out interest what areas do you all live in.... not that i will be stalking you when i get over there.. i feel like i know the place already curteousy of google earth.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Most are in and around the Marina, I'm in Ajman, where the camels look more attractive by the day....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

ajmen looks quite quiet.. all i can see is houses and a palm tree on googleearth

Is the marina far from the nightlife? im not coming to party all time but my gf and i are relativly young and dont wanna do too much camel watching


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oi, when you've been here for 4+ years you'll find the camels are far more prettier than the plastic ladies of Dubai....

But the camels don't swallow....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

was going to say james welcome to the forum bla bla but now I am more like wishing I had never read this thread


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> was going to say james welcome to the forum bla bla but now I am more like wishing I had never read this thread


argh!! Its andycapps fault his mind is in the gutter lol, Plzd to meet you anyway. (ps you do well to stay clear of mr capp he is disgusting)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ooh Izz, you missing us already?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I am missing *some* people Andy...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I am missing *some* people Andy...


hey this my intro topic can uses take your cosy chat elsewer.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well u didnt exactly stay on topic yourself did you james


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think he's been drinking Izzy....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well u didnt exactly stay on topic yourself did you james


only my mum calls me james when i was naughty haha. ok carry on....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not drunk, Im just excited cos tommoro (your weeks start sun right?) i find out if i ve got the green light to move over from a possible employer...OOoooooOoo not guna sleep tonight.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Start drinking then....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Start drinking then....


there is only the misses rose left- its hailing outside- rosey it is i guess...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im ordering booze tonight,.... you will need some tomorrow! haha


----------

